# YOU WANNA SEE TRUE MONSTERS???



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Here ya go!!! Something to make you pee in your pants if you ever come face to face. TWO 27" RedLine SH!!

Owner: thePACK

*And dont worry about the 8" Jag and the 6" Parrot.. they were donated by me after getting beat up by a Jardini. Its the cycle of life.*


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You have the biggest of everything. What size tank are they in?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow, how big of a tank are they in?

how many tanks does thePACK have? what kind of fish?


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> wow, how big of a tank are they in?
> 
> how many tanks does thePACK have? what kind of fish?
> [snapback]1182648[/snapback]​


I know he has several huge tanks. I've seen pics of his monster shoal of Ps, 12"-18".


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WHOOOOO!!! they look like some nasty buggers!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

rip your arm right off


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t those are HUGE!

Nice dead pleco and parrot in there.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

lol pwned!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great fish, but to be honest they don't look too good







Is their a lot agression between the two or was it just an incident?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Best place for a blood parrot


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn, I've always wanted a redline.. they'd be so badass in my big tank









They look great


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

damn nice fish,i wouldn,t want to be the poor guy who has to clean there tank!!I hope mine gets to be that big and nasty lookin.I bet the jag and parrot r now in the snakeheads belly.What is the temprement on them?? and wow!! how old r they?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jan said:


> Great fish, but to be honest they don't look too good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys for the comments..jan they get along great..lets just say it was not the easiest task to move them from a 180g to another(moved them last saturday)...there was alot of bumps and bruises...







..but there healing..


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

thePACK said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Great fish, but to be honest they don't look too good
> ...


I know exactly what you are meaning. I have moved my snakeheads once and after that they both had missing scales and bruises on their body. Another thing that I noticed was that the dorsal fin is pretty sensitive and is easily damaged. Fortunately they will heal fast


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pick up Raph


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

oh

my

god.

whole

leeee

sheeet.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how about waking up and seeing these crawling toward you..


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

damn im in the prosess of making my 360g and that almsot make me contomplate gettign 1 haha. instead of other pygo's ,i always wanted one and now its like damn looks good haha.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

is there a type of snakehead that gets big, but not BIG. ie fit in a 6'? I would love a redline, but theres n way i could house a full sized one.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> is there a type of snakehead that gets big, but not BIG. ie fit in a 6'? I would love a redline, but theres n way i could house a full sized one.
> [snapback]1184425[/snapback]​


You can try a couple of Gachua's or Bleheri's. They will stay pretty small. But there are a few other species that will stay smaller as well


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> sh*t those are HUGE!
> 
> Nice dead pleco and parrot in there.
> [snapback]1182758[/snapback]​










Pleco?
Read da post ABB :rasp: 
Jag. not Plec.









Sweet SH Pack!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> how about waking up and seeing these crawling toward you..


I usually do when I'm drying out. Thank god for my new meds.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hahahaha That Blood Parrot is Belly up!









Npw, as for the Two Monsters....








Jesus man. I didnt know you kept fish that big. I thought you just had those small terrors.
I pictured you a Goldfish Guy







but I was TRULY mistaken.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet


----------

